# Can anyone tell me about Rehoboth Free Presbyterian Church in Gardenstown, Scotland?



## SueS (Sep 28, 2013)

Several weeks ago Chuck and I attended evening services at the Rehoboth Free Presbyterian Church just outside of Gardenstown, Scotland. It was an excellent service led by a guest preacher/evangelist from Australia as the church is currently between pastors. It turned out that we knew a common acquaintance, Dr Harry Uprichard, which really excited us. Unfortunately, we didn't get the preacher's name and I haven't been able to find out anything about him on the net. Could any of you help with this? Also, this was not an EP church, which I thought was what all Free Presbyterian churches are. The sign in front of the church stated that it was part of the Diosese of Ulster.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 28, 2013)

It's not the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland, but a completely separate denomination started in Northern Ireland.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 28, 2013)

When you say an Australian evangelist in Scotland I can't help but think of Josh Williamson. But I'm sure there is more than one Australian preacher in Scotland...


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 28, 2013)

Josh was inducted as pastor of Cragie Reformed Baptist Church, Perth, on Saturday afternoon.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 29, 2013)

Sue

Richard is correct, the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster is different from the Free Presbyterians (of Scotland). None of the former are EP. Free Presbyterian Church - Main Page

BTW Harry Upritchard ministered in my village until he retired a year or two ago, still leaves nearby.


----------



## SueS (Sep 30, 2013)

JP Wallace said:


> Sue
> 
> Richard is correct, the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster is different from the Free Presbyterians (of Scotland). None of the former are EP. Free Presbyterian Church - Main Page
> 
> BTW Harry Upritchard ministered in my village until he retired a year or two ago, still leaves nearby.



Thanks for your PM - I will check it out. A little more info on the man who was preaching - he was about 50ish, rather tall, originally from NI (hence the connection w/Dr Uprichard), and ministered in Australia for 28 years. 

As for Dr Uprichard, he visited our pastor's family several years ago and Chuck and I had the pleasure of hosting him at our house for a couple of days. He is a lovely man, very delightful, and we really hope he will visit again some day.


----------



## SueS (Sep 30, 2013)

SueS said:


> JP Wallace said:
> 
> 
> > Sue
> ...



I just checked the sermonaudio site you mentioned and Noel Hughes was not the man who was preaching that day - thanks just the same!


----------



## Noel Hughes (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Sue,

The man who was preaching in Rehoboth FPC was Rev Michael Patrick. He ministered in Australia and recently retired back to Northern Ireland. I believe he was supplying the pulpit in Gardenstown on the Lord's day you attended. The church in Gardenstown is a member of the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster. Some of the congregation originally seceded from the national church of Scotland, located in the village. They continued for a short while as an independent evangelical fellowship, but in the process of time, through personal links with members of the Ulster Presbytery, the congregation applied for membership and was constituted as a Free Presbyterian congregation.

Hope this is of help. If you have any other questions I'll be glad to help.

Kind Regards,

Noel Hughes


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to PuritanBoard, Noel!


----------



## SueS (Oct 23, 2013)

Noel Hughes said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> The man who was preaching in Rehoboth FPC was Rev Michael Patrick. He ministered in Australia and recently retired back to Northern Ireland. I believe he was supplying the pulpit in Gardenstown on the Lord's day you attended. The church in Gardenstown is a member of the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster. Some of the congregation originally seceded from the national church of Scotland, located in the village. They continued for a short while as an independent evangelical fellowship, but in the process of time, through personal links with members of the Ulster Presbytery, the congregation applied for membership and was constituted as a Free Presbyterian congregation.
> 
> ...



Many thanks, Noel!! I had basically given up on finding out who spoke that evening. We enjoyed Rev Patrick's sermon and were a bit sorry we hadn't attended Rehoboth that morning, especially since it was only a couple of miles from where we were staying. I'll have to mention this to Dr Uprichard when we send this year's Christmas card. Thanks again and welcome to the PB!


----------

